# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  If U Failed To Get Ur Love Then?

## *Fatima*

A. NO PROBLEM, PLENTY MORE FISH IN THE SEA! 



B. WILL NEVER MARRY 



C. JUST CHILL! 




D. DON'T KNOW 




E. WANA DIE

----------


## Ash

option A and C :P

----------


## *Fatima*

lol same as me

----------


## Ash

wow good yaar :up;

----------


## Kainaat

I do not believe in Love  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

yeh sab se hi ziyda samjhdar hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

nahi wo sharmili hai so not saying the truth

----------


## Ash

nai i know woh sach keh rahi hain  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

mujhe patah hai :ang9:

----------


## *Fatima*

lol mujeh pata hai bass pyaar kise nahi hota wo sub ko hota hai

----------


## Ash

oh acha.. nice info  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

ur welcome

----------


## Kainaat

> lol mujeh pata hai bass pyaar kise nahi hota wo sub ko hota hai



Hain :duno;  tumhe ho gaya hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kaha tu hai us ne ke sab ko hi hota hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

pehle to aisi nahin thi, kay ho gaya hai Fatima :whistle;

----------


## Ash

ahem.. haan fati ab bataoo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

mere khayaal se thread se bhagh gayi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

nai abi aa kar bataye gi woh.. sallu ke baray main  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:21 pm
> 
> lol mujeh pata hai bass pyaar kise nahi hota wo sub ko hota hai
> 
> 
> 
> Hain :duno;  tumhe ho gaya hai


haan sallu se :blush:  :wink:

----------


## Kainaat

my dear khawabon ki duniya se bahir nikal aao he is not that worth  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

we cant say who worth kiya pata jo app samja hai i sallu ke bare mein wo galat hai

----------


## Ash

hahahhaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> we cant say who worth kiya pata jo app samja hai i sallu ke bare mein wo galat hai


acha jee aur aapne jo socha hai woh sahee :rolling;

Pyaar andha hota hai, aaj dekh bhi liya :rolling;

----------


## Ash

true true  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

some tym akal bhi andhi hoti hai

----------


## Kainaat

mujhe nahin patah tha aqal ki aankhein hoti hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main zara socthi hoon is baat per :thinking;

 :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

B. WILL NEVER MARRY 
 :Wink:

----------


## Kainaat

zaroor shayad Fatima ki madad ho jaye :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

> B. WILL NEVER MARRY


kyoun :duno;

----------


## Ash

chaloo yaar dialouge nai maroo.. sab larkay yehi kehtay hain.. jhootay kahi ke.. 2 saal tu boohat door ki baat. 6 maheenay baad hi shadi kar letay hain :@

----------


## *Fatima*

> mujhe nahin patah tha aqal ki aankhein hoti hain


haan hoti hai some hum log ke bare mein bora think karte hai halake wo bhuht achai hote hai na

----------


## *Fatima*

> main zara socthi hoon is baat per :thinking;



lolz think karte raho

----------


## Kainaat

> chaloo yaar dialouge nai maroo.. sab larkay yehi kehtay hain.. jhootay kahi ke.. 2 saal tu boohat door ki baat. 6 maheenay baad hi shadi kar letay hain :@


 :applaud;  :applaud;

----------


## *Fatima*

> B. WILL NEVER MARRY


y  :duno;

----------


## Ash

thanks sobia :hatsoff;

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Apr 21, 2006 12:47 am
> 
> mujhe nahin patah tha aqal ki aankhein hoti hain 
> 
> 
> haan hoti hai some hum log ke bare mein bora think karte hai halake wo bhuht achai hote hai na


Hum log kitne bureh hain aur Sallu kitna acha   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hahahhahah

----------


## *Fatima*

> zaroor shayad Fatima ki madad ho jaye :rolling;


koun se cheez par meri madad

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:49 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Apr 21, 2006 12:47 am
> 
> ...


wo tu hume pata hai thata y he is king of bollywood

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Apr 21, 2006 12:49 am
> 
> zaroor shayad Fatima ki madad ho jaye :rolling;
> 
> 
> koun se cheez par meri madad


sochne mein

----------


## Ash

lol funny :s

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Apr 21, 2006 12:51 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:49 pm
> 
> ...


*Wake up call for Fatima* woh to SRK hai, acting dekhni hai my sis not face  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

well jis say pyar kiya aur shaadi nahi huwi tou derta hoon ke kahin kisi aur ´ki life na kharab ho jaee  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> well jis say pyar kiya aur shaadi nahi huwi tou derta hoon ke kahin kisi aur ´ki life na kharab ho jaee


aur agar koi aur aapse pyaar kare aur aap us se shaadi na karo to kya uski zindagi kharab nahin karoge, aapko chahiye jis takleef se aap ghuzre hain us mein kisi aur ko na dhalein aur jo aapse pyaar kare usko utna pyaar dein, jitna aap aapne pyaar ko dena chahte the, waise bhi kehte hain shaadi us se karo jo aapse pyaar kare na ke us se jisko aap chahte ho  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:53 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Apr 21, 2006 12:51 am
> 
> ...


WO bander khan kabhi nai ..... sallu is the best

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:52 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Apr 21, 2006 12:49 am
> 
> ...


don worri about me

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Apr 21, 2006 12:55 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:53 pm
> 
> ...


is Gorilla ke bhare mein kya khayaal hai  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:55 pm
> 
> well jis say pyar kiya aur shaadi nahi huwi tou derta hoon ke kahin kisi aur ´ki life na kharab ho jaee 
> 
> 
> aur agar koi aur aapse pyaar kare aur aap us se shaadi na karo to kya uski zindagi kharab nahin karoge, aapko chahiye jis takleef se aap ghuzre hain us mein kisi aur ko na dhalein aur jo aapse pyaar kare usko utna pyaar dein, jitna aap aapne pyaar ko dena chahte the, *waise bhi kehte hain shaadi us se karo jo aapse pyaar kare na ke us se jisko aap chahte ho *


yeh hi baat main un ko kehta hoon ke mujh say shaadi ker lain  :Big Grin: 
kher,well aur ager koi larki mujh pyar hi na kare tou  :wis;

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Apr 21, 2006 12:58 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by manni9 @ Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:55 pm
> 
> ...


lol bari aqalmand hai jo nahin karti :rolling;

waise koi na koi to aapke liye bana hai, masla hai bas talaash ka  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:58 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Apr 21, 2006 12:55 am
> 
> ...



maff karna hum kisi Gorilla ko nahi janti sirf bandar khan ko janti :bg:  :P

----------


## manni9

hmmm who knows ke wohhi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

*insane*

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Apr 21, 2006 1:01 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:58 pm
> 
> ...


chalo tumhari info emin izafa ho gaya, Sallu khan = Gorilla :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

> hmmm who knows ke wohhi hoon


Allah (swt) knows  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

yeh tou hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Thu Apr 20, 2006 10:04 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Apr 21, 2006 1:01 am
> 
> ...


nahi hum sirf eki animale janti hai our wo hai skr

----------


## KOHINOOR

> I do not believe in Love


Why ???

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz y kainaat y u should blv

----------


## Kainaat

Haan na bekaar cheez hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

sachi tu ye matlab hai ke agar app ne shadi ki tu u don love u husband coz love bekar cheez hai app ke khyal se nai lolz

----------


## Endurer

well if we fail to 'get' one phir we get another one.. yeap that simple.. har dosre corner per mil jata hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## niceguy

no problem, there are plent of fish in the sea, and just chill.

----------


## aman007

plz dont say such things here, Thanks.

----------


## aman007

bhulla denge unko sanm dhireeee

----------


## Endurer

> no problem, there are plent of fish in the sea, and just chill.


I agree with you on that :ye;

----------


## Kainaat

> sachi tu ye matlab hai ke agar app ne shadi ki tu u don love u husband coz love bekar cheez hai app ke khyal se nai lolz


Maine shaadi ke baad wale pyaar ke bhare mein rai nahin di aur waise bhi kisne kaha hai mera husband is qabil hoga ke main usse pyaar karoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Sun Apr 23, 2006 10:08 pm
> 
> sachi tu ye matlab hai ke agar app ne shadi ki tu u don love u husband coz love bekar cheez hai app ke khyal se nai lolz
> 
> 
> Maine shaadi ke baad wale pyaar ke bhare mein rai nahin di aur waise bhi kisne kaha hai mera husband is qabil hoga ke main usse pyaar karoon


kiya tu wo bechara is qabil nahi :duno;

----------


## Kainaat

filhaal koi zindagi mein aya nahin to kaise bataon ke qabil hai ke nahin  :P

----------


## *Fatima*

lol ok magar bati tu hamesha qabil hota

----------


## Kainaat

u mean pati  :bg: 

waise har dafa ache nahin hote, bahot akar (attitude) hoti hai un mein

----------


## *Fatima*

> u mean pati  :bg: 
> 
> waise har dafa ache nahin hote, bahot akar (attitude) hoti hai un mein


btw wo arbic bati tha :bg: 

han ye tu sach kaha app ne

----------


## manni9

well pation say ziyada aker patnion main hooti hea aaj kaal  :Wink:

----------


## Ash

honi b chaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

if u fail to get ur love..to aap koo doob ker mar jaana chahye..bcuz if u cant get ur love then u cant do anything in ur life..Thats what i think.. :Smile:

----------


## Ash

ahan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> well pation say ziyada aker patnion main hooti hea aaj kaal


husbands to jaise masoom hote hain na, humein hi shuaq hota hai attitude dekhane ka bila wajah

----------


## manni9

same baat ager hum husbands kahin tou  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

kia kahien ? ^o)

----------


## manni9

[strike:1d588019ee]  husbands[/strike:1d588019ee] Wives to jaise masoom hoti hain na, humein hi shuaq hota hai attitude dekhane ka bila wajah
 :P

----------


## Ash

waisay attitude hota kia hai ? ^o)

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

jo kuch lerkiyan dekhati hai

----------


## Ash

acha mujhay tu nai pata tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

chalo ab pata c hal gaya na

----------


## Ash

nai per still attitude kia hota hai is ki samjh nai aye :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

woh to ab allah hi samjhaye aapko

----------


## Ash

us ke liye tu mujhay Allah ke pass jana ho ga ji  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

attitude shayed bharam ko kehte hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

uff yaar topic kahan se kahan chala gaya  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

attitude ikhlaq ko kehtay hain, jis ka ikhlaq acha us ki duniya b achi aur akhrat bhi.

----------


## Ash

haan main b yehi sooch rahi hoon ke topic kahan se kahan chala gaya.. anywayz back 2 da topic

agar app kisi se pyar kartay hain, aur us ko hasil nai kar saktay tu haan dukh tu hota hai, per zindagi kabhi kisi ki nai rukti, na hi koi kisi ke liye marta hai, yeh marnay wali baatien/khudkushi sab bakwas hai.. theek hai pyar hota hai aur hamessha shayed dil main rehta b hai, per jaisay b ho agar kisi aur se shadi ho jaye tu compromise ho hi jatay hain.. tu yeh sab JAZBAT main aa kar kehna ke maar jaien gey,  kabhi shadi nai karien gey yeh woh... yeh sab tu fazool hai.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

o acha babaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> [strike:e3ac937a72]  husbands[/strike:e3ac937a72] Wives to jaise masoom hoti hain na, humein hi shuaq hota hai attitude dekhane ka bila wajah
>  :P


khudh kuch dhoondo :x

----------

